# 30x9.5x15 or 235/75r/15



## tasbm5

hi there are 30x9.5x15 to wide of a tire for plowing or should i go 235/75r/15 ? reason i ask is because i thought i had a good 31x10.50x15 but they sucked trying to plow my driveway today.it's pretty bad when your wife is out on the street showing you up in her patriot.
thanks terry..


----------



## theplowmeister

maybe the problem is the kind of tire and not the size. I plow with 31X10.5X15 Tires and out push my helper with a F250 (I have Blizzak and he has all season)


----------



## tasbm5

i guess you could be right i was running 235's until recently then i got a lift and tires and now it seems to lack power,traction ,handling ,gas consumption gone through the roof and i was hoping 30's might help. sorry for being so long winded terry..


----------



## theplowmeister

You didnt say you had a lift with bigger tires.
Bigger tires Will
1) decrease gas mileage
2) reduce power (unless you change the differential gears)
3) decrease handling

Lift WILL
1) decrease gas mileage
2) decrease handling

traction mainly depends on the tires tread pattern (mud tires not so good), rubber compound.


----------



## tasbm5

ok thanks for the info but would i see much difference between the 30x9.50x15 compared to the 235's ? i was satisfied with my performance from the 235's except for plowing because today was the first day i did it. thanks again terry..


----------



## theplowmeister

thats 9.25 Vs 9.50 I dont see much difference in width.


----------



## tasbm5

I never thought i would see that much difference in performanceand gas with a 10.50 tire width.


----------



## MikeRi24

I've got 235/75/15s on my Jeep...no complaints yet however they are MasterCraft Glacier Gripps (snow tires).


----------



## 18lmslcsr

redtjx-
How much did u pay for those tires?

C.


----------



## 18lmslcsr




----------



## MikeRi24

18lmslcsr;649736 said:


> redtjx-
> How much did u pay for those tires?
> 
> C.


Well, I bought them "used" (as in some guy bought them last year, never used them and then sold them to my with the stickers still on them) for $200, but I think you should be able to get them for about $60-$70 each.


----------

